# Frage zu JSF



## homer65 (3. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Leute,
bei Java Server Faces wird immer folgende Zeilen verwendet:
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h" %>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f" %>

Bedeutet das, das jede JSF Anwendung auf den Sun Server unter java.sun.com zugreift um die Taglib Definitionen zu lesen? Läuft dann keine JSF Anwendung ohne Zugriff auf das Internet? 
Oder hab ich da nur irgendwas nicht verstanden? Woher kommt denn sonst die Beschreibung der Taglib's?
Christian


----------



## maki (3. Mrz 2008)

Du hast was nicht verstanden 

In der web.xml legst du fest, welche Uri zu welcher Taglib gemappt wird.


----------



## homer65 (3. Mrz 2008)

Habs immer noch nicht verstanden.  :bahnhof: 
Konkret habe ich mir von der Seite http://www.jsfpraxis.de das erste Beispiel heruntergeladen. Es funktioniert auch tadellos. Habe mir also die web.xml angeguckt, da steht nichts über Taglibs oder die URI's drin. 
 ???:L


----------



## maki (3. Mrz 2008)

Bei modernen Servlet Speks werden die libs automatisch richtig eingebunden sobald sie gefunden werden.


----------



## SnooP (3. Mrz 2008)

die entsprechenden taglibs (tlds) stehen in den JARs drin, die im web-inf/lib Verzeichnis liegen sollten, damit sie automatisch mit in den Classpath gepackt werden - dadurch hat man sie dann gleich zur Verfügung. Die Domain, die im uri angegeben wurde, ist ein normaler xml-namespace und dient nur der eindeutigen identifikation der xml-schemas/dtds oder was auch immer. Sprich, hier wird häufig die URI des Herstellers benutzt - und meist sollte sich da auch tatsächlich die dtd oder das schema finden lassen... - aber generell hat das nichts zu sagen, dass das ne "echte Internetadresse" ist 

und wie maki schon sagte - früher musste man nur die taglibs manuell über die web.xml einbauen, heute geht das automatisch, wenn die tlds irgendwo im cp sind.


----------



## homer65 (3. Mrz 2008)

Ok, und vielen Dank für eure Erklärungen.


----------

